# [Regular Season Game 28] Houston Rockets vs. Los Angeles Clippers



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*vs.*

*(16-11)/(12-15)*


When/Where:
*Tuesday, December 22, 8:30 PM ET*






















































*Brooks / Ariza / Battier / Scola / Hayes*














































*Davis / Gordon / Thornton / Camby / Kaman*


_*Preview*_


> Rick Adelman was pleased to see the Houston Rockets survive a four-game, five-night stretch with three victories. He might be even happier to see their next opponent.
> 
> The Rockets have won nine of 10 games against the Los Angeles Clippers - many in convincing fashion - and they'll look to continue that dominance Tuesday night as the visiting Clippers close their own run of four contests in five nights.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

We can't take anyone lightly, Go Rockets.
This will be the Clippers 4th game in 5 nights.:smackalot:


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

33pts in the 1st for the Clips. Unacceptable by any stretch.

T-Mac looking like an All-Star starter


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Great Win, 17-11.
Our bench 62points.:shocked:
Lowry (6-13FG 1-3 3-3FT for 16P)+ Landry (7-10FG 13-15FT 27P) = the best bench players.
T-mac played great in 8 minutes.
J Talyor has potential to be good player.
Landry the 6th man of the year.:iwon:


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Tracy McGrady: 5th Game Back (vs. Clippers)


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

good win, somhow the Rockets are keeping up with the standings in the WC. Orlando is the real test though...


----------

